# Anyone using their phone as a mobile hotspot/tethering for their Fire HD?



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Is anyone using these methods to access wi-fi on their new Fire HDs? Mine (Fire and phone) looked all set up properly and it shows as an open wireless network on my Fire, but it wont connect. Verizon said that the problem is on the Fire side.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I used my hotspot this morning to connect briefly in order to check email when our cable was out. Worked just fine. But as the network got busier, the connection got more iffy so I didn't try to do any more.

Sent from my Kindle Fire  HD via tapatalk


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

I've done it, but I never really get good data speed. So honestly the only way I'd do it is if I need to check something, and I might as well just do that on my phone.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks to you both!


----------



## MoSo (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 on Verizon - tried it this morning. The binary answer is: yes, it works. The more complete answer is: yes, it works, although not very well. I'll have to wait until I am near a city with good signal instead of out here, where my phone wobbles between 3G and 1X.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MoSo--

Welcome to KindleBoards!

If you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself.

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I used my smartphone the other day as a hotspot and it seemed to work pretty well. Happy happy!


----------

